# Moose!!!



## handy1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Moose, i've finally been ripped out of my Gorton paradise and ended up in Vegas,any advise? i'm not shouting Celtic for anyone 


Sorry all,private joke (allbeit a bit late)

                  H


----------



## moose (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm not sure if you've gone up in the world or not 

Don't go out after dark would probably be my best advice 

I ain't shouting Celtic either - no bloody ladies' toilets last time I went. I was quite drunk, and offered to wee on the corner flag, but they wouldn' have it.  

You could be the mystery man who stands on the hill over looking the gound every match


----------



## DUMBO.66 (Jan 16, 2007)

Gorton, lucky you


----------



## lenny101 (Jan 17, 2007)

Stalybridge....not so lucky you.


----------



## handy1 (Jan 17, 2007)

lenny101 said:
			
		

> Stalybridge....not so lucky you.



Doesn't it depend on the part?


----------

